# VHI HealthPlus Choice 61 year old 42% increase. What alternatives?



## Sophrosyne (30 May 2013)

If you think a 15% hike is bad, how about a 42.11% increase!
VHI HealthPlus Choice.


----------



## snowyb (30 May 2013)

If you're looking for an identical alternative, with big savings:

*Laya Healthcare; Total Health Select;*  adult price;  1402pa; identical to Plan C and excellent outpatient cover.

[broken link removed]

Well worth considering at your next renewal date.

Snowyb


----------



## Sophrosyne (30 May 2013)

I am 61. I do not think I would be accepted.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## STEINER (30 May 2013)

Surely you can't be rejected on age basis?  Is it not a case of a waiting period for pre-conditions?


----------



## snowyb (30 May 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> I am 61. I do not think I would be accepted.
> But thanks anyway.



As these two plans are identical, you would be switching from like to like so there would be no waiting times or restrictions for hospital cover or outpatient cover.   You would have no problems re acceptance at any age.

*Total Health Select plan* is an excellent alternative,  keep it in mind at your next renewal date.

 Snowyb


----------



## Sophrosyne (30 May 2013)

Thank you Steiner and Snowby.
I shall look into this.

The problem is that nowadays, in Ireland if you are an older person, you become accustomed to being routinely mistreated.


----------



## ajapale (18 Jun 2013)

This thread has been split from another. I have redone the title.

OP when is your renewal date? Is it just yourself or are there others?

aj


----------



## TommyB (18 Jun 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> Thank you Steiner and Snowby.
> I shall look into this.
> 
> The problem is that nowadays, in Ireland if you are an older person, you become accustomed to being routinely mistreated.




The increase and overall price is the same no matter what age you are despite the older person having ten times the insurance risk. You're getting a pretty good deal.


----------



## Sophrosyne (18 Jun 2013)

Hi Ajapale,

There is just me now.

My renewal date is January 1st.

Thanks


----------

